# Favre announces retirement again



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Brett just announced it. He'll be having a newsconference shortly..

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3898942



> Without the tearful public ceremony that accompanied his retirement announcement from the Green Bay Packers just 11 months ago, quarterback Brett Favre has told the New York Jets he is retiring.
> 
> Favre had instructed his agent, James "Bus" Cook, to inform the Jets on Wednesday that he is retiring. The Jets confirmed the retirement in a statement, then discussed it with the media in a conference call.
> 
> ...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Also on BrettFavre.com he has his return as *TBA. At the bottom of the page the * says "This of course will happen as soon as Brett finds himself out of the spotlight again and needs to feed his hunger for attention."


----------

